# FAHRGEMEINSCHAFTEN für Jams, usw.



## BMX-1337 (22. April 2007)

Erstmal einen guten morgen an alle!

ich wollte mich mal umhören wo ihr so herkommt,
um eventuell mal ein paar jams zu organisieren.

also postet einfach wo ihr herkommt,
weil die mitgliederkarte nicht sehr stark besucht ist.
oder komm ich einfach nur nicht damit klar?  

MfG


----------



## Störtebecker (22. April 2007)

muahahahahahahahahaha
ja dann organisier mal gibt ja noch keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BMX-1337 (22. April 2007)

dann gib den link, aber laber kein dreck...spamer...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. April 2007)

die Idee gefällt mir. Man kann das ganze ja auch als Fahrgemeinschaftsthread für bekannte Jams verwenden.

Ich pin das mal an.


----------



## BMX-1337 (23. April 2007)

jo ok, danke!

ich fang mal an:
---------
ort: Berlin
name: Timo
anfänger =)

so leute zum üben tips geben usw
wären genau das richtige um mein
können autzufrischen 


mfg


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. April 2007)

Fahrgemeinschaften keine Kontaktanzeigen.

Und in ner 2 Millionen Metropole keine Leute zum Fahren zu finden ist ja wohl echt arm.

Jeder BMXer der wirklich fährt und deswegen eine gesunde Einstellung zum Sport hat wird mit dir fahren wollen so lange du alles aus dir rausholst und fleißig mitfährst. Nur Leute die am Rad an ihren Rädern gelehnt stehen finden schlecht Anschluss.


----------



## derdani (23. April 2007)

suppa seine "kontaktanzeige" passt derbst zum thema


----------



## BMX-1337 (24. April 2007)

kommt denn einer von euch aus berlin und
kann mir ein tip geben wo man gut üben kann?
weil die meißten parks sind ja voll mit leuten oder
einfach zu klein.


----------



## Renegado (28. April 2007)

es ist zum weinen... ich komme aus nem Kuhkaff ich begnüge mich mit ner selbstgebauten Quater oder ich fahre 30km um endlich ma in LPZ fahrn zu könn und du beklagst dich das es in Berlin nix gibt des echt hart...


----------



## XenoX (3. Mai 2007)

Kommt einer von euch aus Hessen?


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (2. Juni 2007)

also ich komme aus hameln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. Juni 2007)

XenoX schrieb:


> Kommt einer von euch aus Hessen?



Ja, hier Hessen!

Friedberg rum, mal Gießen, ab Oktober Wiesbaden.


----------



## Marzokka (26. Juni 2007)

BMX-1337 schrieb:


> kommt denn einer von euch aus berlin und
> kann mir ein tip geben wo man gut üben kann?
> weil die meißten parks sind ja voll mit leuten oder
> einfach zu klein.



Öhm da gibts einige Parks, ja.

Also einmal Marienfelde, der ist super zum üben und eigentlich immer sehr leer, sogar kaum Skater und so!  

Oder einfach mal PM schreiben, vllt kann man sich ja ma treffn und rumcruisen, wennde willst. 

Gruß, Marzokka


----------



## wittmunder (7. August 2007)

Ich komme aus Wittmund


----------



## BMX-1337 (11. August 2007)

voll schade dass es in diesem forum nicht leichter ist auf leute zu treffen.
ich meine ich sehe 50 leute im mellowpark die BMX fahren,
aber so aus direkter umgebung ist es schwer leute zu finden.
oder hab ich einfach nur die suchfunktion noch nicht entdeckt?


@ marzokka:
ich melde mich!


MfG


----------



## BMXdriver (20. August 2007)

Hey ich komme aus Landsberg nähe München.

Wer interesse hat kann sich melden

icq 365-837-592


----------



## Carl Johnson (24. August 2007)

Fahrgemeinschaft EUROBIKE Messe in Friedrichshafen am Bodensee! 

ich wohn zwar weg vom schuss aber könnt nach kempten kommen. von da an ... wer fährt auch zur eurobike und könnt mich mitnehmen???

wär sehr nett! cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 105500 (8. November 2007)

häääääi klasse idee find ich ^o^

Aus raum NRW könn wa mal was starten habn sowas schonmal für wicked gemacht un wa mal gaiL so mit 25 kleinen rädern ^o^

un aldn was ich da gelesen hab 

 Zitat von Raddon  Beitrag anzeigen
Genau, weiß doch jeder, dass Flatlander die mit Abstand kleinsten Eier aller BMXer haben. Die fahren das nicht, weil sie es mögen, sondern weil sie zu viel Angst davor haben, den Boden zu verlassen!

Wassn das fürn scheiss? bin kein flatlander... aber das geht ma ganich was seit ihr denn ma fürn paa schwachmaten bmxér die sowas dahinzimmern....


----------



## DaStreetz (8. April 2008)

@ BMX-1337
Probier´s mal bei California Sports (Emser Staße 44, Berlin-Wilmersdorf), die Jungs fahren jeden zweiten Sonntag eine Tour mit BMX. Dann sind die alten Hasen am rasen


----------



## DaStreetz (7. Mai 2008)

Was genau läuft denn am Pfingst-Wochenende im Mellow-Park?
Ich weiß nur, dass ein BMX-Jam stattfindet, dass es bereits seit 10 Jahren gibt... Leider nie was von gehört (wobei ich die letzten 6 Jahre ziemlich inaktiv war!).

Fährt da jemand von euch hin, und wenn ja, von wo aus?!


----------



## DaStreetz (7. Mai 2008)

Ach, ich glaube ich bin eine Woche zu spät...


----------



## BMX9R (14. Dezember 2008)

steigt hier nix mehr oder wie?


----------



## lennarth (14. Dezember 2008)




----------



## BMX9R (14. Dezember 2008)

falls was steigen sollte, ich wohne in köln


----------



## boncurry (31. Dezember 2008)

seas ich komm aus der nähe von nürnberg haben irgendwelche noch nicht so erfahrenen biker lust mal eben dort zu den verschiedenen pipes zu gurken und da zusammen zu fahrn,..?


----------



## Philipipo (1. April 2010)

ich komme aus der nähe von Senftenberg aus Schipkau aber da hier eh viel mehr(das ist jetzt net bös gemeint) mer Westdeutsche leben werd ich wohl gar net fragen brauchen.....
nja und wenn es doch jemanden gibt dann ruhig auch unerfahrene Biker!
ich bin nähmlisch selber der totale Anfänger!;-)


----------



## blackschanel1337 (16. März 2017)

Komme aus der Kieler umgebung falls mal wer Bock hat mit nem Anfänger was zu starten zum Saison beginn ~.^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

